# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Tecnologías de Información y Comunicación (TIC) en Agricultura

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Por: Nidia Cerna de la Torre*  ¿Acaso una computadora es útil para un agricultor? ¿Internet podría servirle a un campesino que labora a 3000 metros de altura? ¿por qué yo, empresario y exportador, estaría interesado en comunicarme con algún productor agrícola de la amazonía?. Pues bien, en algunas partes del mundo ya han encontrado las respuestas y los resultados son realmente impresionantes.   Aparentemente, la tecnología de la información y comunicación (TIC) es demasiado sofisticada para ser aplicada en labores que tienen que ver más con la tierra, el clima, el trabajo físico o la naturaleza. Nada más errado. El trabajo agrícola mayormente se lleva a cabo individual o colectivamente a menor escala en comunidades alejadas unas de otras y de las ciudades lo cual las mantiene en constante carencia de información y de vías de comunicación que facilite sus labores, mejore sus procesos o sus capacidades de operación y negociación con el resto del país o el exterior.  Sin la información adecuada sobre las tasas de interés y aranceles, el tratamiento de las materias primas en el mundo, los nuevos patrones de comercio o el estado del transporte e infraestructura, tanto el campesino como el empresario agrícola están en completa desventaja para mantener su empresa y sacarla adelante frente a los agresivas prácticas competitivas a nivel internacional.   La aplicación más común de las TIC en la agricultura es la creación de servicios de información a través de páginas web especializadas. Noticias, consejos prácticos, reportes del clima, resultados de investigaciones, precios de productos, cotizaciones, son sólo algunas de las secciones predilectas de estos sitios en internet que vienen siendo impulsados por los gobiernos y por organizaciones que estudian el tema.   Además, la información a la que puede acceder un agricultor le permite hacer una planificación estratégica de sus esfuerzos, reducir sus costos, mejorar sus negociaciones colectivas, capacitarse en línea, dar a conocer sus productos, expresar sus posturas en la formulación de leyes y reglamentaciones que les afecten, hacer de conocimiento público sus necesidades locales y sus proyectos, y hasta contribuir en la investigación agrícola.   En sudamérica, Chile destaca por su desarrollo en el sector agrícola, que ya ha incorporado dentro de sus estrategias a las TIC. Estados Unidos y Europa están yendo más allá, internet no sólo es un banco de información sino el medio a través del cual se hacen compra y venta de productos, se accede a servicios bancarios y se está al tanto de las regulaciones.   Sin duda, incorporar esta tecnología, como cualquier otra, no es fácil. Es necesario mucha capacitación y vencer las barreras de resistencia a este nuevo conocimiento y todo el cambio que significa en los procesos de trabajo. Sin embargo, los beneficios son un aliciente. En Reino Unido y Nueva Zelanda, 60% de los agricultores utiliza internet para buscar información y para participar del comercio electrónico, mientras que en Estados Unidos 43% de los agricultores trabaja conectado.   En el Perú, a pesar de que la agricultura es una de las principales actividades productivas y que se ha reconocido su potencial para generar desarrollo económico y social, apenas se está empezando a tomar conciencia de cómo aprovechar las TIC en este sector. Actualmente se está prefiriendo incrementar la conexión a internet en áreas rurales pero sin complementarse con proyectos educativos y de desarrollo agrícola.   *Fuente:* *www.yachay.com.pe*Temas similares: Artículo: Perú avanza en uso de tecnologías de información, según indicador 1° conferencia magistral de tecnologias de informacion aplicadas a la agricultura I Exhibición Internacional de Tecnologías Pecuarias EXPOPECUARIA 2011 Más tecnologías ....más hambre Ministerio de Agricultura busca mejorar calidad de productos agrarios e información de precios

----------


## fufesa peru

Muy interesante

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Efectivamente, a mí también me pareció muy interesante el artículo y creo que encaja justo con lo que pretende el foro. 
La idea es que todos los agricultores del Perú puedan contar con esta herramienta de información y puedan utilizarla según sus necesidades.  
A través del foro los agricultores pueden estar informados acerca de lo que pasa en la agricultura del Perú; pueden promocionar sus empresas, productos y/o cultivos; pueden opinar, debatir y discutir sobre diversos temas; pueden hacer preguntas o pedir sugerencias; pueden vender y comprar productos, maquinaria e insumos; pueden establecer nuevos contactos comerciales, etc, etc. 
La idea, como dije, es que el foro se convierta en una herramienta útil para todos los involucrados en el negocio de la agricultura en el Perú... y para eso están abiertas las sugerencias. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Afirman que la crisis también se enfrenta con información* 
Un mercado educado tiene menores precios que otro que no lo está, señala Indecopi.  *Lima, mar. 10 (ANDINA).-* Los consumidores y usuarios de los diversos productos y servicios que se comercializan en el país también tienen la posibilidad de enfrentar los efectos de la crisis financiera internacional mediante la información.  
Por tal motivo, el Instituto Nacional de Defensa de la Competencia y de la Protección de la Propiedad Intelectual (Indecopi) prepara una serie de medidas y campañas destinadas a este objetivo. 
“Tenemos el deber de velar por la protección de los derechos del consumidor y ello se logra brindándole la información necesaria para que su elección sea la más adecuada”, afirmó el secretario técnico de la Comisión de Protección al Consumidor de esta entidad, Edwin Aldana. 
Con el número de acuerdos comerciales que están en funcionamiento actualmente, existe una mayor probabilidad de actividad económica. 
“Por ello, ante un incremento de la actividad económica, es lógico que se crea que también aumentará el número de denuncias. Este es el resultado del desarrollo económico por el que atraviesa nuestro país y para ello debemos prever los efectos de la crisis con mayor información al público”, precisó. 
En ese sentido, Aldana destacó la participación de la prensa en esta labor, pues su mayor presencia permitió un sinceramiento de precios en muchos productos y servicios. 
“La prensa es una herramienta para ayudar a difundir la información. Además, este instrumento informativo sumado a otros que utilizamos en Indecopi fomentan también la mayor competencia, que es finalmente le objetivo que perseguimos por los beneficios al consumidor que ésta genera”, aseveró. 
A manera de ejemplo, Aldana comentó que Indecopi realiza un seguimiento del comportamiento del mercado de alimentos y productos de primera necesidad. 
“Si bien en algunos rubros la disminución de precios no se realiza de manera rápida, es importante precisar que sí se produce una baja y eso significa que el sector está respondiendo a la información que fluye en el mercado”, comentó.  *Diferencias*
Para el secretario técnico de la Comisión de Defensa de la Libre Competencia del Indecopi, Miguel Luque, existen diferencias muy significativas entre un mercado informado y otro que no lo está. 
“Para que la demanda sea más fuerte y pueda influir en los precios es necesario educar e informar al consumidor. Es muy distinto un mercado en donde los consumidores no conocen las diferencias existentes entre los productos, precios y ventajas de otro que sí se encuentra plenamente informado”, comentó. 
Agregó que si los consumidores tienen la costumbre de adquirir una sola marca de producto y no se fijan si existen otras y con diferentes precios, pues éstos no bajarán, ya que las empresas no tienen incentivos para competir. 
“No obstante, si los consumidores están adecuadamente informados y saben que existen productos de mayor rendimiento, con mejor calidad, con menores costos y con mayor variedad de presentaciones, provocarán que la demanda se fortalezca y serán más influyentes en los preciso, obligando a las empresas a mejorar cada vez más”, subrayó. 
Asimismo, el especialista sostuvo que existe una tendencia generalizada de pensar que los precios son el resultado directo de los costos, lo que no es exacto. 
“En un escenario de libre competencia, los precios son el resultado de la interacción entre la oferta y la demanda. No obstante, esto no ocurre siempre y es en este caso que el Indecopi interviene”, precisó.

----------

